# Ham Radio- should/ why bother



## Rimmon (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out if this would be as important as I'm thinking it could be. If we have a grid down situation how valuable would this be? How many other peepers are getting there license or have them, and why? I'm cool with entertainment value but I'm trying to see if it's worth the investment of time and $$$$


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There are a bunch of us here that have our licenses or are studying for the exam. Some of the people have voiced the opinion that if the SHTF what difference does it make, license or no license. Studying for the license gives you information about how to use your radio, etiquette, what frequencies you can use and when is the best time to use those frequencies. Being licensed gives you the opportunity to actually use the radio with out fear of severe punishment. The local hams do their own policing and are not shy about turning in an interloper. It also gives you a chance to test out your rig and see how far you can get out, etc.

Getting the licensee isn't that difficult. I'd really recommend joining us on the air.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree with Para. It's worth spending the time now to get licensed and learn to use your gear,and it's turning out to be an enjoyable hobby as well. Being able to communicate before,during and after shtf seems to me to be extremely important. Cost? less than what you would pay for 1 AR rifle will get you a good basic ham shack,and a couple of mobiles.Could you spend more?much more? why,yes! but start cheap..learn and pass along the cheapies when the time comes. 10 hrs of study time and 15 bucks will get your Tech licence. Feel free to pm me and I'll be happy to send a ton of info your way to get you started.
73 (Regards)
Renec KG7VQS


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

The benefit is local-to-global communications when phones and email don't work. That doesn't have to be the end of the world. It could be a snowstorm, car accident, wildfire, storm, etc. if you can place a call and everyone else gets an error message, you can request help. You can gather information, or you can just get a status update from those you care about. You can buy a radio, take the exam, spend $25 for a home study program, and still have enough change from a $100 bill to buy a large pizza and 2 liter of Dr.Pepper. The expense isn't huge (license exam is $15). Of course you learn how the radio works, radio wave propagation, electrical circuit basics, how antennae work, and courtesy on the airwaves in the prep for the test as well. 

Just buying the radio without the test prep is like buying a manual transmission car without learning to drive. Don't just buy a radio and expect it to "do all the stuf" in an emergency. Do the learning, get your license, and practice before you need it. It is amazing what HAMs can do!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll be taking my test in a few weeks, and already have my radios. Even if I only communicate with local hams and repeaters, I will have access to information from around the world. I think that is VERY important. I also want to know what is happening in real time around my area, as it might affect our plans and decisions. As we travel in a bug-out situation, ham repeaters can keep us abreast of developments along the route.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes. Mrs Slippy just got her Tech License and it has been a great learning experience and we are sold on the advantages of having an Amateur Radio network to relay and receive potentially critical information.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you, Hams, for all the work you do. If the balloon goes up, I will be listening.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Another advantage I discovered is that I can use my radio to communicate with my family better than with the 1 watt two way radios we presently have. My family can carry the 5 watt radios and listen to transmissions from me or anyone else. I will be able to communicate to them, even if they cannot transmit back, although in a real SHTF situation, all bets are off and if they have to send a message, they at least have the ability to do so. I also like the idea that if part of us are at the BOL 280 miles away, we can keep in touch, even when cell phones or other means of communication are down. In a major disaster, cell phones are gone pretty quickly. Ham will still work.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You should at least have a shortwave receiver so you can get more reliable information than from the local politico's. 
There are plenty of other threads concerning the need for 2-way radio capabilities. Yes you should have it, 
and try to convince other preppers in your circle to do so also. Sometimes, that can be a real challenge.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you end up in 'occupied territory' so to speak, and are broadcasting the truth via shortwave, be careful. Big brother WILL be listening, and he may not like your version of events. Remember, he has DF trucks, and the Patriot Act. It may be prudent to go dark for a while, and get your news from overseas. IMHO.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> You should at least have a shortwave receiver so you can get more reliable information than from the local politico's.
> There are plenty of other threads concerning the need for 2-way radio capabilities. Yes you should have it,
> and try to convince other preppers in your circle to do so also. Sometimes, that can be a real challenge.


I also have some 1 watt Motorola two ways that work by line of sight. Amazingly, I was on our back deck the other day and could get very good reception and transmission from a friend on his ham that was tuned to the same simplex band. He was at least 20 miles away with 2 ridges between us. It made me realize that these little units really are pretty good. You need to have them at least for communicating on your own property and between vehicles when travelling.


----------



## Rimmon (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I may start to road to Ham land! Thanks again


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been a licensed ham for decades and my wife just renewed her ticket, so she's been licensed for a decade. Couldn't imagine not having ham radio in our bag o' tools. We just got back from a few days at the BOL property in the mountains where the HF radio in the motor home is the only communications available. No cell service, no landline, no commercial infrastructure of any kind for miles. On site we have VHF/UHF handheld radios and the motor home has a UHF repeater. Good comms can make a huge difference.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

At the very least it sounds like an interesting hobby,and a very useful one too! I may look into it!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I also have some 1 watt Motorola two ways that work by line of sight. Amazingly, I was on our back deck the other day and could get very good reception and transmission from a friend on his ham that was tuned to the same simplex band. He was at least 20 miles away with 2 ridges between us. It made me realize that these little units really are pretty good. You need to have them at least for communicating on your own property and between vehicles when travelling.


That's pretty awesome, did he have a set of beams trained on you?


----------



## Sub646 (Sep 23, 2015)

Agreed. It's certainly a necessity. I have several friends overseas. What we are being fed and what's really happening are two different things. Having the equipment to hear the other side is priceless.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Ham Radio has a long history of being essential in disasters.


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

I have always owned a C.B. Radio. I'm thinking about getting in to HAM.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Ham radio has a history of being extremely valuable during disasters. Here is a link to its worth during Nepal Earthquake disaster. I have friends there and they said it was indespensible.

Ham Radio during Nepal Earthquake

It's very easy to get a license for the 2meter and 70cm bands which have a major infrastructure maintained by die-hard people in the US. 10 hours of study and using something like this site will get you on the air.

Ham Test Online

You can get two portable 2meter/70cm (or sometimes called 440) units on amazon for under $80 BaoFeng UV-5R Cheap enough to throw another pair into a Faraday Cage.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

The "why" is pretty simple. So you know how to work them. Analog ham radios require programming, offsets, tones, codes, and repeaters. Get a license, join a club, and practice before you need it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When the SHTF do think the media will even be telling anything close to the truth? 
how else are you going to find out whats going on?

Every prepper should have the capability to at least listen even if you can't broadcast


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm studying for the test now. Taking technicians license on 12/12/15. I hope I pass


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you tried Practice Amateur Radio Exams by QRZ.COM 
You will need to register but you can use your email address to start. The ham practice tests are under the "Resources" heading. I thought it was great and most of the people in the Tech class I am helping to teach like it too.

Here is another site, in case you don't like the first. https://hamstudy.org/
Good luck!


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Logout. I'm certainly not worried about being on another list. My experience as a new Ham is that there is A LOT to learn besides Keying a repeater. If you want to check function and then put it up on a shelf,not get your ticket and think you are good to go...well,OK! I agree that hams are an odd bunch..especially the old crusty military guys!  
Had one over for T-day supper and the info I picked up from him was incredible. He may have picked up a few tips from this whipper-snapper as well.
Here is my point- buy a piece of equipment and set it aside and not become familiar with it's use? Not this guy. Doesn't matter what it is, I seek training from those more experienced than myself so that I can increase my level of proficiency.
Damn nosey hams..checking out my antennas! Damn nosey Jeep guys waving as they pass and checking out my old wrangler in the parking lot! Damn nosey gun guys wanting to check out my new purchase at the range! Damn nosey forum guys wanting to see 'Dave's newest mosin!
Get your ticket, get involved! You won't be sorry you did.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

One thing I think would be great about ham radio in a SHTF situation is the digital modes. Sure big brother will have those monitored also but for the masses, they will not have a clue what all those squeeks and beeps are all about. You can send photos and text on Slow Scan TV. Packet is almost like email over the air. PSK is also very cool. Even CW (morse code) is not widely known so would be somewhat more secure than voice. I need to practice these modes this winter as I haven't used them in a year or two.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I can't argue that we get put on another list by obtaining a ham license, I'm sure we 
are already on a list because most of us are former military, etc. Hell just being on this 
forum most likely has us on a list. Since you are apparently a ham operator of many 
years experience, are you one of those who jump all over another operator (usually a 
newbie) for screwing up a call sign? I've never noticed it, yet. But then I've only been 
a ham for a couple of years, almost. Since the FCC doesn't really police the ham bands, 
there are members of the ham community who are policing our bands and will let you 
know if you do something stupid or worse. It is a requirement to identify yourself with 
your call sign every 10 minutes and at the end of a communication. If an operator uses 
the wrong call sign, he is in violation. I would have to assume that a member of the 
"Amateur Auxiliary" is pointing out the violation rather than having the FCC come down 
on the offender. As far as coming down with both feet...well maybe the guy is habitually 
screwing up or the Aux guy has a thing for the offender (like some cops). I find it hard 
to believe that there are Aux guys who have a list of everyone in their area (the world) 
so they can instantly check to see if an operator has misspoken his callsign. But then 
again I could be wrong. If the NSA really wants you, license or no license, they will find 
you. Just remember, just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean the government isn't 
out to get you, *YET*!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Logout said:


> You can confirm functioning equipment just by keying the mic. when attempting to hit a repeater. There'll be a confirmation beep , some repeater will have an automated voice response too.


So you're the one!

We have one local repeater that people key up on constantly. It's so annoying that I rarely monitor that one anymore. My theory is that a bunch of people are keying up the Baofengs they got as a prep just to see if they can hit it. And then hitting it again and again to just to make sure. I have nothing against cheap Chinese radios as a prep. That's exactly how I got started in Ham radio. The difference is that I realized there was a lot to learn if I wanted to be able to actually use it if SHTF. So I studied and got my license. And I didn't key up on anything until I got it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Logout said:


> Obtaining a license only gets you on another list. Same goes for NFA weapons. Better to have the knowledge and equipment and no license. Always better to sit back and listen. That way you'll know who the "Letter of the Law" weenies are. You can confirm functioning equipment just by keying the mic. when attempting to hit a repeater. There'll be a confirmation beep , some repeater will have an automated voice response too.
> 
> Hams are an odd bunch, some will be glad to help and others will jump on you with both feet if you so much as mix up the numbers of your call sign. For those who need a little more convincing; when you broadcast your call sign (or worse have it on a vanity plate or sig line) ANYONE with interweb access can know your registered location instantly. You may even find a nosey ham walking about your home checking out your "Antenna farm".
> 
> Best to keep comm equip as a mobile set up and transmit away from your home and change locations every so often. Goes for C/B as well as ham.


Its OK, if they a got a list. I say list away. I am not a criminal and I don't have anything to hide. If they want to get me for being who I am, then go for it. This is a free country after all. I just hope they don't whine and cry if I refuse to go quietly. I am a law abiding American, I will continue to enjoy my rights and I will defend it to the death. But that's just me... I guess it's OK to avoid being on the list if that makes you feel better.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

On which list does licensing get you?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm assuming a government super secret list of people they want to disappear...


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

6811 said:


> I'm assuming a government super secret list of people they want to disappear...


Don't worry, if REAL SHTF, the Super Secret list will only be those Morse Code Folks spinning the handle on the "Gibson Girl". Could be just a bit more than JMHO.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

whoppo said:


> On which list does licensing get you?


This one. <--- This is a .Gov website for matching your call sign to your location. Enter your call sign and have a look. Find any "antenna farms" in your neighborhood ? Enter the address and you'll get the personal info the .gov has on file. From there it's relatively easy to connect the dots to one's place of employment, where you do your banking, who your friends and relatives are, which social media sites you use...

Get the idea ?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Logout said:


> This one. <--- This is a .Gov website for matching your call sign to your location. Enter your call sign and have a look. Find any "antenna farms" in your neighborhood ? Enter the address and you'll get the personal info the .gov has on file. From there it's relatively easy to connect the dots to one's place of employment, where you do your banking, who your friends and relatives are, which social media sites you use...
> 
> Get the idea ?


My location in that database is a small metal box, approximately 6" x 5" x 12", that's several miles from my home... in a different town.
Form 605 for your amateur radio license requires a mailing address... not a home address.

I have a significant tower on my property that can't be seen from the road and is not listed in any .gov database.

Sorry... I'm just not feeling any danger from being a licensed ham.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Logout said:


> This one. <--- This is a .Gov website for matching your call sign to your location. Enter your call sign and have a look. Find any "antenna farms" in your neighborhood ? Enter the address and you'll get the personal info the .gov has on file. From there it's relatively easy to connect the dots to one's place of employment, where you do your banking, who your friends and relatives are, which social media sites you use...
> 
> Get the idea ?


One of many lists. The only thing that bothers me is the expense to the People to maintain the list. The way I look at it, I've been on THE LIST ever since I registered Republican.

I share Whoppo's sentiment.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Logout said:


> This one. <--- This is a .Gov website for matching your call sign to your location. Enter your call sign and have a look. Find any "antenna farms" in your neighborhood ? Enter the address and you'll get the personal info the .gov has on file. From there it's relatively easy to connect the dots to one's place of employment, where you do your banking, who your friends and relatives are, which social media sites you use...
> 
> Get the idea ?


That list you got means nothing.... It only says that the person is granted by the FCC a license to operate amateur radio. Do you work? Do you pay your taxes? Or are you on some sort of welfare? If you answer yes to atleast one of the question, guess what the government knows where you are.... Another set of questions for ya... Do you vote? Do you have a drivers license? Do you own land, or any real property? So there you go, FCC license is about one step higher of having a fishing license.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There is nothing I can do, nor am willing to backtrack from inclusive of my allegiance to various groups, internet activity, public statements, etc.. that will remove me from "any lists" that I likely self aligned myself on starting 25 years ago. I will continue forward in my journey of being observant and sharing critical data.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Logout said:


> This one. <--- This is a .Gov website for matching your call sign to your location. Enter your call sign and have a look. Find any "antenna farms" in your neighborhood ? Enter the address and you'll get the personal info the .gov has on file. From there it's relatively easy to connect the dots to one's place of employment, where you do your banking, who your friends and relatives are, which social media sites you use...
> 
> Get the idea ?


I can Google the same info without the person having to be "on that list". If it scares you, use a P.O. box.


----------



## ndfan62 (Nov 23, 2015)

Renec said:


> I agree with Para. It's worth spending the time now to get licensed and learn to use your gear,and it's turning out to be an enjoyable hobby as well. Being able to communicate before,during and after shtf seems to me to be extremely important. Cost? less than what you would pay for 1 AR rifle will get you a good basic ham shack,and a couple of mobiles.Could you spend more?much more? why,yes! but start cheap..learn and pass along the cheapies when the time comes. 10 hrs of study time and 15 bucks will get your Tech licence. Feel free to pm me and I'll be happy to send a ton of info your way to get you started.
> 73 (Regards)
> Renec KG7VQS


Renec,

I just started looking at getting my technician license the other day. What do you suggest on materials to study for the exam? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ndfan62 (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck 6811.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

ndfan62 said:


> Renec,
> 
> I just started looking at getting my technician license the other day. What do you suggest on materials to study for the exam? Thanks in advance!


Get the "Technician Class 2014~2018" book or audio by Gordon West, WB6NOA. 
It is the question pool and he explains the answers in simple memorable terms. You can find it on Amazon or from W5YI.org


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gordon West's book is the one I use to teach. Have had very good results with it. I think they reduced their price this year.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

ndfan..PM sent 
GASP! THEY KNOW ABOUT MY FISHING LICENCE!??????!
I'm DOOMED!
Just trying to make light of a tough personal decision... I'm sure I'm on lists,and don't care anymore. I'm working out in the open with like minded individuals to provide community support. God forbid I use ham radio,or get trained as a first responder to help my community in a time of need. Our local town government has admitted that in a minor disaster scenario that they would be overwhelmed. They have approached us for support. If you look hard enough,you'll find it on youtube.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm next in line to start my study for the tech license.


----------

